# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشائر سحاب (الأردنية)

## معاذ ملحم

بســــــــــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته





((عشائر ســــــــــــــــــــحاب))


يقول الله تعالي في محكم التنزيل((وجلعناكم شعوباُ وقبائل لتعارفوا ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم))




تنقســـــم عشائر ســـــــحاب الى ثلاثة عشائر أساسية هم :
(الزيــــــود,المحـــارمـــــــه ,الطــهاروه)




(عشــــائر الزيـــــــــــــــود)


ابوزيــــــــــــد
الحساسنة 
الهوادي 
النجار 
المصري 
المراعبة 
النوادية 
ابو جماعة(الجماعات) 
الحمامدة (ابو حماد) 
عيال ناجي
الجلاد 
ابو البندورة.


(عشائر المـحارمه)
عبدالهادي
عبدالفتاح
حسـن
شحادة
عقل
الغلايسه
البرابير
الصبرات (ابوصبره)
الحصوات (ابوحصوة)


(عشـائر الطــهاروه- الطهراوي)


الأبراهـــــيم
الجواديين (أبناء عبدالجواد)
ال نوران
العرامطه (العرميطي)
أبناء علي المصري
أبو السعود
أبناء محمد أبراهيم المصري
عبدالرحيم
ال شاهين

منقوووووووول

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

يسلموووووووو

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا نجمة المنتدى على المرور

----------

